# slurping up nipple



## durafemina (Feb 11, 2004)

dd is 3.5 months and I had really painful nipples for her first 8 weeks. We finally got over that and could latch quite easily. Lately though, she's been 'slurping' up the nipple - catching the tip in her mouth and then beginning to suck until the rest of it (+ areola) is finally in her mouth. It doesn't hurt at all, just feels a bit weird, and when she's finally on the latch looks fine. She mostly does this at night when she latches on without much input from me (I just angle my breast towards her in bed).
She also like to slide the nipple in and out when her gums are feeling sensitive (slurping it in and then letting it slide back out repeatedly).
Is this a problem, or going to turn into one? I had just a *sore* time with her before that I'm a bit paranoid!!


----------



## MotheringHeart (Dec 18, 2005)

All my nurslings have done this sort of thing. I think it is just a sensory exploration/laziness thing. As long as it doesn't hurt I think it's okay to let her do it.

It does feel odd though, doesn't it?


----------



## tonimk19 (Feb 7, 2007)

That so sounds like dd! She's 16 wks now and doesn't do it often anymore but when she did I was worried- it didn't hurt but it didn't seem like a good idea to latch like that! Glad I'm not the only one


----------



## Blue Lotus (Jun 16, 2006)

Oh yeah, my dd does that often. Very annoying! Just wait until your babe tries to talk around your nipple


----------



## Artichokie (Jun 19, 2007)

I'm glad to know other's los do this, too. My 5 wk old is a master slurper!


----------



## QueenOfTheMeadow (Mar 25, 2005)

Yup. After awhile, nurslings often get lazy about latching on. It may not hurt now, but it can lead to sensitive and painful nipples. You can try an technique that usually works with newborns of tapping their mouths with your nipple until they open up big and wide and then allowing latching on. I suggest nipping this in the bud, because once the baby has teeth, slurping your nipple may become significantly more painful.


----------

